# Where's the Double/Triple Points Promo At??



## Acela150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking in the past history books AGR double/triple points starts next weeks and is announced by now IIRC... Am I wrong and missing something?? Or is the announcement mid to late week the week before??

Or could AGR be starting something new with the Promos??

Steve


----------



## Lakeshore (Mar 13, 2012)

This promo has been going on for about a month

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/46255-double-points-promotion-for-spring/

You add it to your promotions on the AGR website.

Other than that, I don't know of anything else


----------



## amamba (Mar 13, 2012)

Lakeshore said:


> This promo has been going on for about a month
> 
> http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/46255-double-points-promotion-for-spring/
> 
> ...


It sounds like that one that you posted is a special, targeted offer that is not available to everyone. I actually got the Boarding Bonus last year, but not this year.


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 13, 2012)

According to a posting on Flyertalk by the AGR Insider : Register tomorrow, March 14, 2012 and travel Amtrak now through May 5, 2012 to earn double points on all Amtrak travel, all spring long. Then, join in the celebration of the 5th Annual National Train Day with triple points on any Amtrak travel May 6 – 12, 2012. You’ll also earn a 500 point bonus after 5 qualifying trips.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Mar 13, 2012)

5 trips anytime throughout the spring?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> According to a posting on Flyertalk by the AGR Insider : Register tomorrow, March 14, 2012 and travel Amtrak now through May 5, 2012 to earn double points on all Amtrak travel, all spring long. Then, join in the celebration of the 5th Annual National Train Day with triple points on any Amtrak travel May 6 – 12, 2012. You’ll also earn a 500 point bonus after 5 qualifying trips.


Thanks!! But I wonder what 5 Qualifying trips are...


----------



## Exiled in Express (Mar 13, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Thanks!! But I wonder what 5 Qualifying trips are...


Not the Keystone, I was hoping for that too.

_Qualifying trips for the Take 5 bonus points are one-way direct segments, with a minimum spend of $35. For travel that includes connections to additional Amtrak trains or buses, each segment of the trip which costs a minimum of $35 will qualify for the Take 5 bonus award. Take 5 bonus points will be awarded within 4 weeks following your fifth qualifying trip. Travel with a monthly pass or using multi-ride tickets does not qualify for the Take 5 bonus promotion. Only one Take 5 bonus may be earned per member_

lifted from: https://amtrakguestrewards.com/SpringLine


----------



## benjibear (Mar 13, 2012)

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/SpringLine

What if you purchased the tickets before the promotion starts?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 13, 2012)

benjibear said:


> https://amtrakguestrewards.com/SpringLine
> 
> What if you purchased the tickets before the promotion starts?


As long as you register for the promotion, and travel within the promotion period, you'll get the bonus.

I'm not finding the promotion when I pull up my AGR account. I'm curious where folks are finding it. This is not targeted is it?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Exiled in Express said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!! But I wonder what 5 Qualifying trips are...
> ...



HAHA!! You read my mind!! Still... Bummer!! Even BC to HAR is $3 short!!! 

What's the deal with the promo anyway?? The details are a bit confusing to me.. Can someone explain..

Steve


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 13, 2012)

To answer my own question, it is targeted. :angry2: :angry2: :angry2: I logged in after opening the promotion page through the link in this thread, and I was most rudely informed that I am not eligable for this promo. :wacko: :wacko: h34r: h34r:


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> To answer my own question, it is targeted. :angry2: :angry2: :angry2: I logged in after opening the promotion page through the link in this thread, and I was most rudely informed that I am not eligable for this promo. :wacko: :wacko: h34r: h34r:


How the heck do they target that??!!! It's always been a system wide offer!!! Well I guess I'm calling AGR and giving them a piece of my mind... This has always been a system wide thing.. It should NEVER be a targeted offer..

Edit: Just checked... I'm also not eligible... Really killing me..


----------



## Afsheen (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you follow this link: https://amtrakguestrewards.com/SpringLine

It seems like everyone is eligible, but sign-up doesn't start until tomorrow.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 13, 2012)

Afsheen said:


> Did you follow this link: https://amtrakguestrewards.com/SpringLine
> 
> It seems like everyone is eligible, but sign-up doesn't start until tomorrow.



I did. I've been blackballed by AGR? h34r:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 13, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > To answer my own question, it is targeted. :angry2: :angry2: :angry2: I logged in after opening the promotion page through the link in this thread, and I was most rudely informed that I am not eligable for this promo. :wacko: :wacko: h34r: h34r:
> ...


:help: :help: :help: :help: So what's up with that? We are too good a customer? :mellow:


----------



## Afsheen (Mar 13, 2012)

If you log out of AGR, it'll show up, but I get the same Not Eligible message when logged in. I imagine it will pop up for logged in members tomorrow, when the promo goes live. I wouldn't panic until tomorrow.


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 13, 2012)

Afsheen said:


> If you log out of AGR, it'll show up, but I get the same Not Eligible message when logged in. I imagine it will pop up for logged in members tomorrow, when the promo goes live. I wouldn't panic until tomorrow.


I agree that registering for the promo tomorrow will provide positive results.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just got off the phone with an AGR rep.. She confirmed it's a targeted offer... :angry2: I'm now waiting to talk to Customer Relations to provide constructive criticism... Cause this is pure non sense... How ever many years of a Member wide offer then they go targeted??? What gives??? I'm sure if enough of us complain they'll give.. :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## benjibear (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's just wait until tommorow. It said earlier you couldn't register until tommorow so maybe nobody can register. Has anyone been able to register??

Niether my wife of me can't register and we have very different travel habbits.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't!












Now I'll never get to sleep tonight, waiting for sign-up tomorrow!





I ...... need ....... more ...... points!



(I'm all the way down to 206K!



)


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Just got off the phone with an AGR rep.. She confirmed it's a targeted offer... :angry2: I'm now waiting to talk to Customer Relations to provide constructive criticism... Cause this is pure non sense... How ever many years of a Member wide offer then they go targeted??? What gives??? I'm sure if enough of us complain they'll give.. :giggle: :giggle:


And she's wrong!

AGR Insider at FlyerTalk would never have put up a public announcement if it was a targeted offer. The agent you spoke with either thought you were talking about some other offer or just has no clue.

Wait until the correct date to try to register!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I can't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then please send me some!

I only have 133 points in my account.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 13, 2012)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I can't!
> ...



You both have more than I do.  However, I have 2 trips planned for May (4 segments) - I guess I will have to plan another trip to get 5. My points runs are less than $35, so that will not work.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 13, 2012)

pennyk said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


You can do stuff like this when you are a Wealthy Tax Attorney Living in A Luxury Condo in Florida!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Mar 13, 2012)

Exiled in Express said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!! But I wonder what 5 Qualifying trips are...
> ...


Dang!!! The trip from SOL-VNC is $34!!!


----------



## Misty. (Mar 13, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> Exiled in Express said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


Upgrade to Business Class? That's what I'm thinking of doing on the runs that I'll be doing in the time frame.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 14, 2012)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I can't!
> ...


I'll second that... I'm still building... I'm only at 17... My dad's hit about 200+ before I drained his.. :help: :help: These promos help me out!! I just checked out the site for AGR and it says Maintenance being performed yada yada.. If I get an email or wake up to an email from AGR stating that these double points are public... Then someones screwing up at AGR..


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 14, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> Exiled in Express said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


BC? Or Coach?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Mar 14, 2012)

Coach, but since my grandma's usually paying, I'm hesitant to get business class.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just able to register. I probably won't have the 5 trips but the double and triple points will be nice.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like my exile was brief. hboy: I'm signed up.

So let's see... If one goes to NTD in PHL, at $35.00 e/w WAS-PHL, if bought with an AGR credit card, one was select+ and the two segments qualified one for the 5 segment bonus, that would equal: (credit card) 140 pts + (triple points) 600 pts + (select+) 100 pts + (bonus allotment) 200 pts = 1040 pts!


----------



## MSP_Train_Hopper (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm signed up! Got lucky this year as last year my trip missed the promo window by 2 days!


----------



## amamba (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just able to register. There is no way this is a targeted offer.

I am also bummed about the minimum $35 spend. I might have to take acela to boston next week instead of my planned regional trip so I can get the bonus!


----------



## lmctrouble (Mar 14, 2012)

WooHooo!! looks like I signed up at just the right time!!

The $35 minimum only applies to the take 5, right?


----------



## Afsheen (Mar 14, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Looks like my exile was brief. hboy: I'm signed up.
> 
> So let's see... If one goes to NTD in PHL, at $35.00 e/w WAS-PHL, if bought with an AGR credit card, one was select+ and the two segments qualified one for the 5 segment bonus, that would equal: (credit card) 140 pts + (triple points) 600 pts + (select+) 100 pts + (bonus allotment) 200 pts = 1040 pts!


Glad to see they let you (and everyone else) in!  My signup today was also processed uneventfully, so now I just need to make time for some $13 PHL-ARD R/Ts to rack up double points.


----------



## amamba (Mar 14, 2012)

lmctrouble said:


> WooHooo!! looks like I signed up at just the right time!!
> 
> The $35 minimum only applies to the take 5, right?


That is the way I am reading it. Point runs/short trips under $35 spend should still get 100 rail points plus 100 bonus points.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Someone's messing around at AGR then.. The agent I talked to clearly stated it was a targeted offer..


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 14, 2012)

Try the following and see if you can!

*Speed up your springtime earning.*Register for the Amtrak Guest Rewards® Spring Line promotion and travel Amtrak® now through May 12, 2012. When you do, you'll earn double points on all Amtrak travel, through May 5, 2012. You'll also earn a 500-point bonus after 5 qualifying trips. And earn triple points May 6 – 12, 2012, in celebration of National Train Day.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 14, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Someone's messing around at AGR then.. The agent I talked to clearly stated it was a targeted offer..


As I said above, the agent you spoke with had no idea or clue.

When AGR Insider posts something, you can bet on it!

The head of Amtrak Guest Rewards is Michael Blakey. Michael has 4 assistants down in DC and has since the start of AGR, even prior to it coming in house. Those 4 assistants, as well as Michael, all can post as AGR Insider. And recently, Becky Parks, the assistant to one of the assistants has been doing most of the posting at Flyertalk as AGR Insider.

If a report about changes or a promo comes from AGR Insider, you can rest assured that it is solid. These are the people who decide what offers and what rules AGR follows. You just needed to be patient and wait for the correct date to sign up. And calling AGR was a waste of time. They probably didn't get the memo till today, if they were even told. And frankly, they really don't need to be told.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 14, 2012)

Since we now have an active topic about the 2012 double/triple points promo, I'll shut this one down.

The on-going discussion is HERE.


----------

